# Replace Cinder Block wall with posts in basement... ?



## JoshP (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello,

Without getting into the specifics of what may be involved, (I know enough, to know that I don't know enough to just tackle this without professional advice  I'd like to replace part of a basement cinder block wall with posts.  The wall runs the length of the basement, dividing it in two, except for an approximately 10ft section where the stairs come down.  It's a ranch house with a basement, built circa 1950.

My goal is to have a basement with the large middle portion open.  I'd like to remove a roughly 15 foot section of the cinder blocks and use posts instead.  There is a 2x6 laying flat on top of the cinderblocks, supporting the main floor.  There is a second 2x6 laying flat on the first one for support over the stair gap in the block wall.

I suppose, as much as anything, I'd just like to know if this type of this is done.  It seems entirely reasonable to me that it would work, though I hadn't thought of the slab thickness issues that I've read about in the forum here.  

In any case, thanks for reading, and I'd be most appreciative for any advice, questions to ask here locally, dire warnings, etc.   lol  

, Josh


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome Josh:
Yes, it is possible to remove the wall and replace it with posts and a beam. In order to save headroom, the beam should be made of steel. You can check with your local steel supplier for the size, cost and availability of the beam. They can also help you with posts to support the load.
I suspect the floor joists are lapped on top of the wall; maybe a 14' 2 X 10 from the back wall and another from the front wall. You will need to set up supports for the floor joists on each side of the wall before removing the wall. Then, when the new posts and beam are in place, you can take the extra supports out. I would use a 4 X 6 wood beam on each side of the wall supported with a 4 X 4 every 8' as the temporary support. They should be placed within 2' of each side of the wall on each side. The temporary supports should be used to raise the joists 1/4" off the wall to make sure you have the load before tearing the wall out. Quite often there is a bearing wall through the center of the house resting on that block wall and it needs good support.
There should be no issues with the slab thickness; it is probably thickened under the wall already and will support the load.
Glenn


----------

